# G|Techniq detailing and paint protection report



## andyc83

I've had the car for a week now, and I was truly amazed (read: shocked) to see how dirty a brand new car can get! 

Luckily, I have decided on a detailer way before I took delivery, and today's appointment with G|Techniq was organised some time in advance.

I came across this company's products and professional services through PistonHeads.co.uk, which I tend to read quite often for my motoring news. There was a feature article on these guys, and after reading it (as well as the associated forum thread in which Rob Earle, of G|Techniq, fielded questions brilliantly), I decided that this is the way forward for me.

I won't try to explain what I understand about G|Techniq's products, except to say that the paint protection aspect is based on a nano-technology that bonds with the paintwork to form a hard protective coating on the surface. It's good against stone chips and last much longer than the traditional method of detailing with layers of expensive wax.

So, how did it go? Very well. Very very well. I've taken loads of photos of the day - and having binned half of them (embarrassing examples of my crap photography), I've uploaded all the good ones to Flickr. Below are a selection few to illustrate how the day went.

The work was carried out by G|Techniq's Operations Manager - Janis Krigens. Top bloke, really professional, and really took pride in his work and his products. For example, what was scheduled to be a 2 hour job, actually took 6 hours in the end - just so everything is right and perfect! I'm particularly impressed that he has made time for me on a Sunday! 

*The arrival*

As I said, the car was filthy - Janis soon took care of that - nothing a jet wash and some non-corrosive cleaning products can't fix:



















On goes the products



















Off goes the crap










The car was then dried thoroughly - so thoroughly that compressed air was used to get water out of the smallest gaps between panels. Very impressive. There's a reason for this though...more later...

*Polish on, polish off*

This is (I believe) the first bit of nano-technology being applied to the car - a non-abrasive polish all over the car.



















Scratched headlights

Remember I scratched my headlights a few days ago when I replaced the bulbs with Osram Nightbreakers? Well Janis managed to make them disppear using the same products and a bit (actually quite a lot) of patience:










The leather interior got some TLC too










*Paint Protection*

Finally, the car's ready for the protective nano-technology coating. This is probably the hardest bit of the job - the product reacts with moisture in the air to form hard crystals within 10 minutes, which, once bonded with paint, cannot come off. If it's too thick, tough - it'll need to be sanded down. The car has to be completely dry or it just won't work, hence the obsessiveness with getting moisture out earlier...

Only one panel can be done at one time for the above reasons, and two microfibre clothes need to be used - one to remove any excess coating, and another to finish it off.

This protection system only bonds with paintwork/lacquer and plastic surfaces - glass needs a different product altogether.










The same product is used for alloy wheels - unfortunately I didn't get any good photos of that being done.

*Glass protection*

Same idea, different products, still nano-technology though! The product needs to stay on the glass for about 10-15 minutes before it can be worked on...and excesses need to be removed with a special screenwash. Result - water beading that lasts for months (at the very least).










*The finished product*

Trying to distill 6 hours' worth of work (and of Janis's Sunday) into a forum post is never easy - this write-up doesn't really do it justice. In summary - and the following photos speak louder than any words I may type tonight - the results are truly amazing! 

Better still - there's now a hard layer of coating to get me through the winter without the need to wash the car! And to put it all to the test - I drove home in pouring rain tonight, but when I got home the car's really clean and almost dry! To me, that says the G|Techniq products really do work, and work very well indeed.





































Disclaimer: The author has not received any advantage (discounts or otherwise) from G|Techniq, nor is he in any way associated with the company. He's just f**king impressed!


----------



## StuTTer

Wow! What a fantastic job!

So this stuff will make the car more resiliant to knocks as well? It is very tempting to do. I haven't risked parking my baby in a car park yet.

Can you PM me a ball-park figure, please.

(And to think I've just asked for some Swissol wax for Christmas). :roll:


----------



## andyc83

StuTTer said:


> Wow! What a fantastic job!
> 
> So this stuff will make the car more resiliant to knocks as well? It is very tempting to do. I haven't risked parking my baby in a car park yet.
> 
> Can you PM me a ball-park figure, please.
> 
> (And to think I've just asked for some Swissol wax for Christmas). :roll:


From what Janis said, as long as you don't see the primer (for stone chips and keying damage), they can polish it up with the same polish they used on my car, using the electric polishing wheel. Even if you do see primer, they can touch it up with the Audi touch-up pen, and then polish it down. That requires the protective coating to be there already though...


----------



## Arne

Great jobb!

ps: I do envy you that garage......even if it's not yours :wink:


----------



## andyc83

Arne said:


> Great jobb!
> 
> ps: I do envy you that garage......even if it's not yours :wink:


I don't - that red paint on the floor is the hardest thing to keep clean - you can see tyre tracks everywhere!


----------



## Arne

andyc83 said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great jobb!
> 
> ps: I do envy you that garage......even if it's not yours :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't - that red paint on the floor is the hardest thing to keep clean - you can see tyre tracks everywhere!
Click to expand...

I could live with that..... :wink:


----------



## StuTTer

Those GTechnic people don't hang about. I see your car is already in their client gallery.


----------



## andyc83

StuTTer said:


> Those GTechnic people don't hang about. I see your car is already in their client gallery.


Yep - and they've read this thread too!  It's OK, I've agreed to it all...


----------



## wildstallionuk

I wonder if he uses this stuff? I used it during the summer and thought it was amazing the car surface felt really slippery and and it seemed to stay clean for some time.

As an experient I later changed to Meguires which I felt was ok but simply not as good. I really wish I had stuck with Toughseal to be honest.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paint-sealant-Tou ... dZViewItem


----------



## Rebel

I like the dirty pic's.
Do you have more


----------



## andyc83

Rob, there are loads of my dirty pics on Flickr - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603227823524/. Give me a couple of weeks and I'll post more.


----------



## eurochem

wildstallionuk said:


> I wonder if he uses this stuff? I used it during the summer and thought it was amazing the car surface felt really slippery and and it seemed to stay clean for some time.
> 
> As an experient I later changed to Meguires which I felt was ok but simply not as good. I really wish I had stuck with Toughseal to be honest.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paint-sealant-Tou ... dZViewItem


Wildstallion
thanks for the link, glad to hear Toughseal went OK for you, let me know if you need any more.
stuart


----------



## StuTTer

I'm glad this thread has resurfaced. I am still on the bench as to whether to do it or not. I'm just experimenting on my old Focus with over the counter stuff.

How is the GTechnic stuff holding up over winter Andy?


----------



## Gordon B

How long does the G techniq sealant last? Is it guaranteed for a certain length of time, and does it need topping up?

Seriously considering getting it done, but not seen much feedback over the long term.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Interesting to see how long it lasts.


----------



## andyc83

Sorry I completely missed this thread!

I'd say so far so good! The car is really esay to clean - a quick shampoo and a blast with a pressure washer is all that's needed to clean the car. I have yet to polish it.

When the car's clean it's really shiny even without polishing, and the water is still "beading" on the bonnet every time it rains. The half-year report says it's doing fine! 

I think it stays on for years before you have to top it up - I can give them a call and find out if you guys are interested?


----------



## oli660

From what Rob told me, I think it was about 2 years minimum.


----------



## Whack01

Fantastic write up on what seems a fantastic job. Well done.


----------



## Gordon B

Thanks Andy, it sounds like something I may get done when my car arrives. The Autoglym Lifeshine offered by the dealers just sounded a little too expensive for what it claims to do.
I have to admit, I am one of those guys that will initially wash and wax the car for the first few months, but after that probably only a couple times a year. The paint sealant option with minimal maintenance does sound appealing to me.
Thanks for the advice and excellent write up.


----------



## MP

Has anybody had the Autogylm treatment done by the dealer, I'm expecting the dealer to push me to have the car done when its delivered, normally about Â£300. Is it worth doing, or is it cheaper of better getting it done by someone else?

I normally just wax the car once a year, but I am a bit worried of little hands rubbing chocolate into the alcantara!

I live near Manchester, anyone know of anyone good up here?


----------



## oli660

MP said:


> Has anybody had the Autogylm treatment done by the dealer, I'm expecting the dealer to push me to have the car done when its delivered, normally about Â£300. Is it worth doing, or is it cheaper of better getting it done by someone else?
> 
> I normally just wax the car once a year, but I am a bit worried of little hands rubbing chocolate into the alcantara!
> 
> I live near Manchester, anyone know of anyone good up here?


You'd be better off either with the G-techniq treatment or just taking time to follow Janitor's instructions in his cleaning guide.


----------



## MrCheviot

Hi - new to the forum, but would like to resurrect this thread for an update before I possibly take the plunge into getting some GTechniq paint protection/detailing done.

Andy/others - any update nearly a year later. Still a recommended application/product?

Many thanks.

Simon


----------



## Singletrack

First time I see this thread. A "non-abrasive polish" is an oxymoron. Polish must be abrasive, otherwise it is a) not polish and b) not effective. Car looks good, although I would never go the sealant route. There is a zen like serenity that comes from polishing your own car regularly....


----------



## Scooby-Doo

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


> There is a zen like serenity that comes from polishing your own car regularly....


Can't quite see the reasoning in detailing a reasonably new car,I certainly wouldn't let anybody with what looks like an angle grinder and a bit of sheepskin anywhere near my car.I can get a very acceptable shine and finish on my car most of the time and anyway the crap weather in this country means that it is only clean & shiny for a few days anyway.If the car was a few years old and had a hard life then I can see why a good going over would be worth while but otherwise this "detailing" thing is a bit of a mystery to me. :? :? :? :?


----------



## Gordon B

Singletrack said:


> First time I see this thread. A "non-abrasive polish" is an oxymoron. Polish must be abrasive, otherwise it is a) not polish and b) not effective. Car looks good, although I would never go the sealant route. There is a zen like serenity that comes from polishing your own car regularly....


They don't use a polish. Its paint protection isn't it?
It does not take layers of paint away, but bonds to it to form a protective layer.


----------



## Gordon B

Scooby-Doo said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There is a zen like serenity that comes from polishing your own car regularly....
> 
> 
> 
> Can't quite see the reasoning in detailing a reasonably new car,I certainly wouldn't let anybody with what looks like an angle grinder and a bit of sheepskin anywhere near my car.I can get a very acceptable shine and finish on my car most of the time and anyway the crap weather in this country means that it is only clean & shiny for a few days anyway.If the car was a few years old and had a hard life then I can see why a good going over would be worth while but otherwise this "detailing" thing is a bit of a mystery to me. :? :? :? :?
Click to expand...

The product is applied to protect the paint over the long-term, especially against the weather. Its purpose isn't just a cosmetic shine!
The polishing device(angle grinder!!) in the photo was to get out the scratches from the lights before they were treated.

When used on a new car it protects that pristine showroom paint finish for longer than if it was left untreated.


----------



## oli660

Just found this again - to clear a couple of things up...



Singletrack said:


> First time I see this thread. A "non-abrasive polish" is an oxymoron. Polish must be abrasive, otherwise it is a) not polish and b) not effective. Car looks good, although I would never go the sealant route. There is a zen like serenity that comes from polishing your own car regularly....


P1 is a light polish - as you say it's never going to be non-abrasive but it is a lot lighter than most.

I don't really understand with regards to wanting to polish regularly - you still need to clean your car, it's just a lot easier! Polishing isn't really needed but it saves you hassle!



Scooby-Doo said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There is a zen like serenity that comes from polishing your own car regularly....
> 
> 
> 
> Can't quite see the reasoning in detailing a reasonably new car,I certainly wouldn't let anybody with what looks like an angle grinder and a bit of sheepskin anywhere near my car.I can get a very acceptable shine and finish on my car most of the time and anyway the crap weather in this country means that it is only clean & shiny for a few days anyway.If the car was a few years old and had a hard life then I can see why a good going over would be worth while but otherwise this "detailing" thing is a bit of a mystery to me. :? :? :? :?
Click to expand...

The "angle grinder" is a polishing machine. It's what professional (and home) detailers use to polish paintwork. Paintwork shouldn't need polishing on a new car - but it usually does. It basically flattens out imperfections and will give the paint a better finish before the sealant itself goes on.

At the end of the day i think the main benefit is not only the ease of cleaning but also the ease of maintenance - yes your car will always eventually get dirty (although you'd be surprised how well this stuff keeps things off) it does at least mean when you do come to clean it it's not only less hassle but the results are a lot better as well.


----------

